# Sikh Girl Looking For Advice (at The Guardian)



## Kahuna (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi I read The Guardian news paper and have been learning about the Sikh religion. I noticed this sikh girl newly married and thought people from this forum could give her some good advice because she is newly married and has a difficult mother in law and doesnt now what to do... I hope its ok to post the link, i thought most of the people giving her advice arent might not understand her situation. http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/jul/07/mother-in-law-dislikes-me


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 11, 2011)

Kahunaji, 

This is a very serious problem, time and time again we get to see the same stories where young intelligent sikhs are found reading the guardian, and it is good and right you have, ohh, sorry didnt read your post in full, hang on

Oh Ok, I would sit everyone down and try and make them realise that you are both adults in your own right and not children, and you would love to live together in a family unit but it requires give and take from both sides, and if there cannot be a compromise, and if your husband does not take your side, you are going back home, although depending on the family, its possible you are opening yourself up to intimidation and possibly violence, the FIRST people you need to talk to you are your parents


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 11, 2011)

One concern that I have is that here at SPN we don't know the full scope of the issues, and the link directs readers from this site to the Guardian site to give advice. Always tricky. This story has also been posted here at SPN. perhaps a month or two ago. So it is a duplicate thread.

If members want to do that please do so directly at the link provided in the original post. 

Thanks.


----------

